# 850cc injectors.



## DaveCon (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone got any 850cc (or close to) injectors for an R35 for sale before I buy new?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There not that common, the the HKS ones are usually around this size. Most tuners use Asnu but are generally based on 1050/1100 although if your looking to buy new then you have a choice of sizing.

It***8217;s possible I can supply new Asnu ones if you choose to go that way.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got id1000's for sale. Check out post in the r35 for sale section


----------

